# Werde aus Fehlermeldung nicht schlau.... :-(



## aquarium1974 (29. Sep 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde aus einer Fehlermeldung nicht mehr schlau...
Habe vor einem Jahr ein Projekt gebastelt, dann irgendwas rumgefummelt und nen Fehler bekommen.
Jetzt nehm ich mir die Zeit mal wieder reinzusschauen, aber ich werd überhaupt nicht mehr schlau.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke
Aquarium1974


```
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): VFY: unable to resolve exception class 178 (Ljavax/mail/MessagingException;)
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): VFY: unable to find exception handler at addr 0x12
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): VFY:  rejected Lcom/android/blitzknolle_v1_1/Test1Activity;.sendenEMail2 ()V
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): VFY:  rejecting opcode 0x0d at 0x0012
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): VFY:  rejected Lcom/android/blitzknolle_v1_1/Test1Activity;.sendenEMail2 ()V
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): Verifier rejected class Lcom/android/blitzknolle_v1_1/Test1Activity;
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): Class init failed in newInstance call (Lcom/android/blitzknolle_v1_1/Test1Activity;)
09-29 12:46:36.657: W/dalvikvm(12421): threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x4001d5a0)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): FATAL EXCEPTION: main
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): java.lang.VerifyError: com.android.blitzknolle_v1_1.Test1Activity
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at java.lang.Class.newInstanceImpl(Native Method)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Class.java:1409)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.app.Instrumentation.newActivity(Instrumentation.java:1040)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1777)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1893)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1500(ActivityThread.java:135)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1054)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:150)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:4385)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:849)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:607)
09-29 12:46:36.657: E/AndroidRuntime(12421): 	at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
```

;(

Wo in welcher Zeile soll ich jetzt was machen/suchen?!?!?


----------



## ARadauer (29. Sep 2012)

dier fehlt dieses javax mail zeugs
vielleicht hiflt dir das JavaMail API

und das JavaBeans Activation Framework


----------



## schlingel (29. Sep 2012)

Auf Android kannst du vergessen das zu verwenden. javax.mail gibt's im normalen Android-SDK *nicht*. Du kannst allerdings auf den Port ausweichen.


----------

